# Hot rods and Kustoms.....



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

...and NOT the hightech ones, they're




!!

Well, as many here already know, I not only love WWI and WWII aviation among other things, but also retro hot rods and kustoms, some rat rods are cool too! I think that hot rods and Kustoms looked their best from the early years and possibly up to the very early 60's, after that it went downhill and into the cr*pper! If any of you have any cool pics please do post them!8)


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2009)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Sweet Jan!8)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2009)

Wikid


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2009)

A few more....8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2009)

Cool stuff Lucky! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2009)

See if we can get this one up and running as well then....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hard to beat a chopped and stretched late 40's, early 50's Mercury Lead Sled in my book.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

Bucksnort, do you ever go to the Ducktail run in Gas City, Indiana?


----------



## klarmie (Oct 29, 2009)

this probably doesnt fit your criteria ......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2009)

Might have a modern Hemi, but the style is right.... 8)


----------



## muller (Oct 30, 2009)

Love those rusty ones! 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Bucksnort, do you ever go to the Ducktail run in Gas City, Indiana?



Nope, haven't been to a car show in many years. Don't have the cash to own one so it's a bit hard to go to a show and drool over the cars others have built. C'mon lottery ticket!!! I need a new ride


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2009)

I understand.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Even though.....I wouldn't say no! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2011)

I really like that! I think that is SHARP!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 13, 2011)

you are right the best "Hotrods" were up to the mid 60s for the most part. from then on the muscle muscle cars took over. its the regulations for what could be driven on the roads of most states that sort of squelched the hotrod genre. now you have an certain "exceptions" under the classic car status which allow them on the road for limited time and limited mileage.

my pappy said "son, you are going to drive me to drink'n if you dont stop driv'n that Hot...rod...Lincoln!"


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2011)

I got my start of street rod appreciation at a very early age...

My Mom had a cream colored '40 Ford convertible with a 49A flathead V8 and my Dad had a ermine white/corinthian red '57 Chevy Nomad wagon with a fuel injected 265 V8 when they met...

The irony is, Mom is a Chevy fanatic and Dad is a die-hard fan of Ford and if that's not enough to confuse ya', I currently own a 1962 Chevy Nova 400, a 1966 Ford Mustang, a 1979 BMW 320i and a 2008 Scion tC...lmao


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2011)

What!? No Mopar!?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2011)

lol...no Mopar.

If it's any consolation, my Grandfather (Dad's side) was a Chrystler executive up till he passed away and my Grandmother had a new Mopar when ever she wanted. When I was a kid, she used to have a '64 Dart GT, fire engine red with a black vinyl top, auto trans (pushbuttons on the dash) with a Commando V-8...she kept that car for years, but then traded it in on something else...don't remember what, now.

So, that make ya' feel a little bit better?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 13, 2011)

Back in 1961, for my high school graduation my parents bought me a 1958 Mercury Super Marauder This is one of those little known "one year only" super muscle cars from a manufacturer not known at the time for performance. Dubbed the Super Marauder, the option was available across the Mercury line. Sporting 430 cubic inches and packing 400 horsepower. You did not want to tangle with one of these things on the street. They weighed in at around the same tonnage as the 300C.
The 430 inch MEL (Mercury-Lincoln-Edsel) engine was produced from 1958 through 1965. The Super Marauder used an aluminum intake with three two barrel Holley series 2300 carburetors. The 1958 Super Marauder was the first American production automobile engine to attain an advertised 400 horsepower rating. 
The compression ratio started at 10.5:1 for these engines.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like you had quite a mixed background there Dave. It was a very cool mix though. And Mike, that is a stout hunk of iron there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure did Dave.... 

Nice wheels Mike! 8)


----------



## mikewint (Feb 13, 2011)

Had mine painted Dark blue metal flake with a white top. Interior was all "roll and pleat". With the shaved heads, 13:1 compression, .030 over bore, 3/4 race Isky cams, 4-speed Hurst, and straight pipes, used to turn 11sec 1/4 miles at US 30 drag strip.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2011)

For a 4,500 pound car that's pretty darn stout.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 13, 2011)

Stock it was 400hp the 6-pack was too hard to balance so I went to dual quads. Sunoco 260 was all I could burn without knock and it could not be started hot. Got about 4-5 mpg. Never had it dyno tested but easily another 100hp. Used to replace universals about every month. Dad used to say it was up on blocks more than on the road


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, memories of my teens in Red Deer Alberta. There were several flat-head powered rods in town, but the 'rods' that stick in my mind were unusual. A 1950 Dodge Coupe with a rodded flat-head six that had a unique sound. A 1949 Merc convert with a Pontiac V-8. A real sleeper....a 1952 Morris Minor with a Buick V-8! A real traffic light monster.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Omj6zxtIB0_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Omj6zxtIB0_



Loved the sound of the motor getting wound up but I wasn't impressed with where he chose to do it. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm with you Wheels.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2012)

That '33 Ford 3-window is simply badass...I've always wanted one and I fully intend to have one someday, oh yes...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2012)

I agree Dave, whole heartedly! I also love the 40 Ford pickup!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

When the time comes, oh yes it will (wink), it'll be either a '32, '34, '36 or '40 (pickup) Ford, '49 Mercury or a '39 Chevy! 8)

Here's another thing, that I've been wondering about...
When it all started back in the day, if you had a radio in the garage where you were working on your wheel, or when meeting your pals at 'Sloppy Joe's' or whatever, hotrod or kustom, which was the hottest acts to listen to back then, for this guys (and gals)?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember Honey Comb when I was a freshman in high school.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2012)

Great shots Jan and yes I love my Hemi!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hemi, 331, 354, 392 or a flathead....on the other hand, 348 409 look good too! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

This being one of my favourite '33/'34's, like this style on them, I was wondering, with my fav engines, the flatheads, '331, '354, '392, well ok, the '348 and '409 as well then...can you build this to run unleaded ljungle juice and do so without take damage?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Jan,

Does this count as classic, Its my new ride  Know how you like Dodges.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Jan, the answer to your unleaded question is yes. The reason why leaded fuel was so important to the older engines, is because they had iron valve guides. To modernize an older engine, your machinist can fit the heads (or block, in the case of flatheads) with bronze valve guides or any made from similiar modern materials.

I had a 1963 409 (L33 - 340 h.p/430 lb-ft tq.) in my '54 Ford Customliner that was pretty much factory original, except for the new valve guides...ran like a dream


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice ride Micdrow! 8)

Cheers GG, great to know....is it the same lifespan(?) on these materials?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 24, 2012)

The new valve guides can actually prolong enhance the service life of the engine, especially if you have the engine completely rebuilt using high-performance bearings, pistons, etc


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

That's what I was thinking GG, everything new except the block, heads, etc., just do everything to the factory measurements, just as if it was built back then, but with modern materials, to make the life easy for the engine and later on, the wallet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....'49-50 Mercury, '50 Buick waterfall front, suicide doors....just thinking!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2013)

And no pictures........you should be ashamed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Would have been, if I could (censored) draw!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Quite fancy this one in a old school hot rod, trimmed, polished/chromed, you know, dolled up...






What other bezels(?) would fit...?


----------

